# Mario Party 6



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2004)

I was suprised with the mic-mode.  It makes the Mario Party series more exciting.  How do you like it?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 20, 2004)

Yah it is cool. You should though be able to use it on other games. Like on Windwaker, you could use it to give commands to the object yur controlling.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 22, 2004)

I just hope that the voice recognition is better than it was in Hey You Pikachu! (I think that's what that game is called.  I can't remember) .


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 23, 2004)

the voice recognition in that was horrible. I said you dumb thing to it and it said "Thankyou!"


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 23, 2004)

Well each game has its own words.  So it reconize them pretty good.

Only thing is that theres this fruit mini-game where you say the name of a fruit and the other players have to go on that fruit... well you can say "Grape fruit" (for example) , since there is none in the game the other players would have to go to Grape... but to everyone the closest thing is the melon... giving the mic player an advantage... well thats cheating.


----------



## DIDDYKONGDUDE (Dec 24, 2004)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I was suprised with the mic-mode.  It makes the Mario Party series more exciting.  How do you like it?


 I haven't played it yet.  Bit from everyone who has played it, they say that the mic mode is one of the best parts to Mario Party 6.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 26, 2004)

Mario Party is already a good game the mic just adds to it.


----------



## VGMKYLEPT (Dec 27, 2004)

I think the Mic is cool.Although I feel tempted to destroy THE DISC WHEN IT SAYS IT CANT UNDERSTAND WHAT I SAY!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 28, 2004)

I know what you mean. Imagine a foriegner with the mic.


----------



## GBMASTER1022 (Dec 30, 2004)

i liked the old ones, but now they seem repetitive. the new mic-mode was good, but not enough. i tihnk they should limit it to one mario party per each new system. i mean, there have been 3 on N64 and 3 on gamecube. i think thats a bit to many.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 31, 2004)

but thats not alot either.


----------



## RUBYRED (Jan 17, 2005)

I know the mic is stupid. I said 19 and the game said sorry, Koopa is incorrect.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 17, 2005)

you have to be more clear...


----------



## RUBYRED (Jan 17, 2005)

I tried 5 times and so did my sister. lol oh well, NOW it's working.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 22, 2005)

its cool but somethimes the mic does not recognize the word im saying.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 30, 2005)

My blockbuster doesn't give out the game with a mic!  i'll have to buy it... is it 50 like other games?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 27, 2005)

Mic Mode is cool. I like the shy guy thing on the menu screen.


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah, mic mode is pretty good. I go there and play star sprint when I just need a few more stars to buy what I want, and I played Speak Up with three friends once, and it was great. We all had loads of fun.

I'm not sure why all of you guys are having trouble with the mic. It almost always understands what I'm saying. But I'm sure everyone agrees, the voice recognization in MP6 is one heck of a lot better than it was in Hey You, Pikachu!! Sometimes, I had to repeat something to Pikachu numerous times before he did what I wanted. And shopping was really hard. There would be something I want, Pikachu picks up something, I say "No!", but Pikachu doesn't care/understand, he gets it anyway.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 28, 2005)

Should I get this for my birthday?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Feb 28, 2005)

It's a good game!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Should I get this for my birthday?


 I think so.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 1, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alright, I'll ask for it


----------



## MITHERMAN (Mar 1, 2005)

I dunno I heard it wasn't all that great.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

Its really good. Solo mode is alot better because in it you unlock the minigames, and there are completely different boards for it. I like it alot.


----------



## MITHERMAN (Mar 1, 2005)

nice. Maybe I'll get it then.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 1, 2005)

hope you do.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 1, 2005)

It's easier to get the mini-games


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> It's easier to get the mini-games


 than previous Mario Party entries?  Why?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 2, 2005)

Solo mode! When you get a mini-game it's always new unless you have all of that type.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 2, 2005)

CYNDAQUIL34 said:
			
		

> Solo mode! When you get a mini-game it's always new unless you have all of that type.


 that's good, but what hapens when you get all of the mini-games?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 4, 2005)

Theirs  a thing called the star bank where you can buy stuff for it like a new character, a extra board ect...


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Theirs  a thing called the star bank where you can buy stuff for it like a new character, a extra board ect...


 could you list all possible characters, please?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 5, 2005)

Starting
Mario, Luigi, Peach, yoshi, Walaluigi, Wario, Daisy, Koopa Kid, Boo, Toad (I think that's it)

Unlockable (one only )
Toadette.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

The board is a bowser board i'm pretty sure.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 5, 2005)

No, it's clockwork tower.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

i thought it was a bowser board...oh well.


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 5, 2005)

I bought clockwork tower. Most unlockable stuff is bowser related, but not that. 100 stars was a lot!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

how long did it take you?


----------



## CYNDAQUIL34 (Mar 5, 2005)

Like, 30 minutes


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

wow, that quick? i'll probably do that tommorrow.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2005)

What are the other unlockables?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

a record book, minigames, and a few others i can't think of.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 5, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> a record book, minigames, and a few others i can't think of.


 What does the record book do?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 5, 2005)

It holds your records for minigames.


----------

